# Calling All Haunters....a call to action!



## ScaryVisions (Dec 6, 2010)

Attention Haunters BIG or small...step right up....step right up...join the community of like-minded individuals who constantly day-dream about our next horrid creation. When we drive by an ancient abandoned warehouse we about run off the road trying to see if it's for sale. During spring clean-up we're the weird ones picking up that old locker or fireplace mantel that's falling apart. We are Haunters and We are unique.

I'm fairly new in the blogging world. I put up my first post on September 22, 2010. Not really knowing much about blogging. I have always had a passion with Halloween since I was a kid. My first memory was the adrenaline rush that I felt when I was about 7 or 8 every time Halloween came around. The costumes, the sounds, the smells. Reading Fangoria magazine the day it hit the shelfs. I liked the candy but I loved searching the crowds for that one unique costume that I had never seen before. That one costume that the creator had thought it out and put it to action. You knew he was a true Halloween fanatic.

When I was 11 my cousin and I would set up my upstairs bedroom into a haunted house. Set up some cool props like the string and the rocking chair. Set up a night-light for ambient mood. Put on our masks. Turn the lights off. Go get the neighbor kids. FUN! FUN! FUN! This is what started the little snowball rolling down the hill. Turning me into a Big snowball. The feeling of scaring someone and watching their guard automatically disengage. The power of the Scare.

I decided to start a blog because I had been an actor at a Pro-haunt in Missouri. That show came to an end, so my brother and I decided to build one in two months on his property. In the thick wilderness behind his house. Two months for clearing the woods and complete build! You ask yourself what the hell we were thinking? I asked myself the same question. The only thing we had were the props we borrowed from the last Haunt we worked and a lot of passion. No materials or anything. We did it and had a reasonable turn out for what we put in. I'll do a blog post on that whole deal later.

Anyway, enough of my rambling. What I call to each one of you is the unity that keeps this industry together. We are a small niche but one that keeps growing and strengthening. One thing that keeps us expanding is the passion we share about creating unique entertaining value for our patrons. Home Haunters, Pro-Haunters, they guys in between, and everyone related in the horror industry. We strive off of the customers opinion and experience. We all are needed in this universal realm to succeed. We all rely on each other to learn new tricks and ideas. It could be a Haunter reading a Horror book and gets a new idea for his maze or maybe a Horror author going through a real haunted house and receives a vision for a new book. We are all family.

What I plan for this blog is a focus on the entire Haunt Industry. Marketing and new tips for Pro's, how-to articles for the garages out there, and articles on the vision behind being Scary. Interviews with experts in the field; actors, owners, do-it yourselfers. Posts on keeping your mind in the creative vision and how to be more productive as a Haunter. Education and new ideas. I want this site to be for Haunters by Haunters. That is why I need each person's input on what you would like to read, information you haven't been able to find, or just some cool information that you want to share. Send me a link to a website, forward me an email you think other Haunter's would like to read, or comment on my posts. I'm all over the social networks. Find me and tell me your story. I will listen.

Help me grow this blog and we can rise together. I have no monetary items yet, but the only thing I would love to do is write a series of Ebooks for you guys. I'm not too hip on Google Ads or pop-ups. I want to build your trust and provide the best information on being a Haunter that I can. I will never give out your email to other advertisers and I do not send spam mail. Just content to read and enjoy. This is my passion...you are part of my family.

So...I call you to action! Comment on my posts, share any information you want to share, and write a guest post for others to enjoy. Each one of you are talented and unique in your own way. This is a New Year and a different cycle of our life. Let us all jump into the pool of passion and do laps in unison. If one of us starts to drown, pull your fellow Haunter up by his neck and drag him along. We will train together and before long we'll be swimming laps at the Olympics. OK, maybe the Hauntympics, but you know what I mean. Just saying....


----------

